# daveReadPLCTime und daveSetPLCTime in libnodave.net.cs



## Jochen Kühner (26 Juni 2010)

Da per PN angefragt wurde, habe Ich dies Funktionen mal in der libnodave.net.cs implementiert.

Datei ist in meiner LibNoDaveConnectionLibrary enthalten.

Download wie immer auf meiner Seite:

http://jochensserver.dyndns.org/wordpress/?page_id=55


----------

